# nj surf



## big_b78 (Jun 18, 2007)

i was wonderin wut u guys go for in nj around this time of yr i usually fish seaside and wut u use and fish for


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Like all surf along the east coast, NJ tends to wind down. There have been some action on bass chasing bunker, 43.8 was weighed in today in Bradley Beach. For the most part, clams for bait, fresh bunker if you can get it. Fluke in the surf, spearing and squid combo fished slowly, king fish on blood worms, and some porgy in the inlets and rivers. To my knowledge croakers have not shown here in central jersey as of yet. Crabs, calico softies are prime bait July and August for stripers. Hope this helps a little, I am sure there are others that have their own insight into it, but this is whats happening where I am in Central Jersey... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*A little further south*

Certain areas have slowed a bit. Flounder is still pretty good in the back bays. Blues in the 4-6lb range have been caught also in the back bays. North wildwood along the sea wall have produced King Fish,Tog, and Blue fish.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Start to Fluke fish off the beach.

Kings and Croakers are south of LBI in Brigantine for the most part . Up north it is hit and miss.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

big_b78 said:


> i was wonderin wut u guys go for in nj around this time of yr i usually fish seaside and wut u use and fish for


hit the pier ,casino that is,fluke and all types of summer fin fish available,tell bill smitty said hi,yo carl what's the good word:beer: :beer:


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Same old. I went out on Sunday in Raritan and landed some fluke and blues. I got a really nice Black Sea bass too. I will be hitting Ocean Grove Saturday.:--|


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

well, the last time i fished off the surf (like two weeks ago) ppl were catching brown sharks, all i caught was a ray. Then last week i went off the Brig jetty which wasn't so bad -- at least some fish were being caught -- blackfish triggerfish and skates mostly. The flounder bite in the backbays is dead already.


----------

